# Sami, Beaivi, Weaving patterns



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im interested in this kind of loom & weaving.
Im not real sure of correct words or terms at this point,
so please bear with me.

Im thinking this is kinda of a combo of cultures, or what I want
to do is. Its a combo of Scandanavian & backstrap weaving.
Im looking for patterns for 1 hole 1 slot rigid Heddle.

Heres the looms.

















Im hoping to use the rigid heddle looms I already have. Im just
having a really hard time finding patterns, Im not sure what
words I need to use to search for them.
Thats where I need the help. Can anyone point me to a place where
I can find these patterns. Or what words I need to use to search for them
Tia!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I know of a good book. When I get home and to my real computer I'll look up the name for you.
Also look for Swedish or Sami band weaving. 
I have done this type of weaving on my rigid heddle loom. I'll warn you right now: in order to get your bands narrow enough, you need a long loom and a long shed. Most rigid heddle looms are too shallow and you'll get awfully frustrated trying to keep your band narrow and your selvedges even. I broke down and bought one of the little heddles like above which are little and designed for this type of weaving. It works much better, and back strapping is actually pretty comfortable if you do it right. 
Or you can get or make a little box or cradle loom.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You SvenskaFlicka!

I really want to do the back strap weaving. I'm looking at ways of doing that. For patterns I'm thinking the Swedish ones will be what I need to get started. I'm debating getting one of those looms. It looks really easy to make and I might do that.
I'm definitely interested in the book, Thank You!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres the vid that got me interested in this. I will probably use a set up like she has. Or maybe my 32 Harp. Its a good big loom. Ive seen another vid where a lady uses a small box loom. It does have disadvantages that I may be able to overcome with the harp.

I would love to learn this method of weaving!

[YOUTUBE]7GbJHJUOGAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful bands. Is this like Inkle weaving?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not sure, I think so. I'm pretty sure you can use this in place of an Inkle loom.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was going to ask what the difference is between Inkle weaving and this type, other than you don't have a loom.


----------

